# Mail n'envoie plus mes mails....



## jeromexrousse (10 Novembre 2004)

Mail n'envoie plus mes mails.... 

Depuis ce matin il me dit :
« Échec de la tentative de lecture des données depuis le serveur ?smtp.free.fr?»

Help (& thanks !)


----------



## xanadu (10 Novembre 2004)

Bienvenue sur macgeneration,

 Voir mail/preferences/comptes/serveurs d'envoi ...
 Et la tu règle ou tu choisis ton serveur d'envoi. Je ne sais pas quel système tu utilise? Quelle machine ect.......

A plus


----------



## jeromexrousse (10 Novembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue sur macgeneration,
> 
> Voir mail/preferences/comptes/serveurs d'envoi ...
> Et la tu règle ou tu choisis ton serveur d'envoi. Je ne sais pas quel système tu utilise? Quelle machine ect.......
> ...


 merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Tout cela a déjà été verifier plusieurs fois......
suis sur X.3.6
PowerMac G42x1 Ghz


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Je suis aussi chez free avec plusieurs comptes dont un compte .mac. Mais pour l'envoi, ce compte .mac est configuré en smtp.mac.com et non pas en smtp.free.fr. Je viens de vérifier et àa marche toujours très bien sous 10.3.6.
Seule différence, j'utilise Eudora et non pas Mail, mais logiquement, ça ne devrait pas intervenir.


----------



## Niconemo (10 Novembre 2004)

Ça peut être un bête problème de serveur du côté de Free. Ça arrive même à des sociétés très bien... alors à Free... Attends de voir si le problème persiste.

Free est ton FAI principal ? (ADSL ?)


----------



## demougin (10 Novembre 2004)

en principe le smtp à utiliser est celui du fai sur lequel on est connecté


----------



## jeromexrousse (15 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi chez free avec plusieurs comptes dont un compte .mac. Mais pour l'envoi, ce compte .mac est configuré en smtp.mac.com et non pas en smtp.free.fr. Je viens de vérifier et àa marche toujours très bien sous 10.3.6.
> Seule différence, j'utilise Eudora et non pas Mail, mais logiquement, ça ne devrait pas intervenir.


Merci les gars pour vos réponses.

je n'ai pas de compte .mac et un seul FAI : FREE........

Je ne connais pas Eudora, c'est où & freeware ? Je marchais avec Mail depuis l'aube de l'humanité de Jaguar sans aucun probl.

J'ai arrêter ma bécanne pendant le W-end, car je devenais crazy...

Aujourd'hui j'ai viré mes 2 comptes de bal free et je les ai reconfiguré encore une fois : rien à faire : je reçois les mail mais ne les envoie pas....

A suivre !


----------



## aldoaldo (15 Novembre 2004)

J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes sur différents ordi, impossible à résoudre.
J'ai donc téléchargé postfix enabler, activé postfix et dans les préf de mail, j'ai mis localhost en serveur smtp et tout fonctionne.


----------



## xanadu (15 Novembre 2004)

aldoaldo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes sur différents ordi, impossible à résoudre.
> J'ai donc téléchargé postfix enabler, activé postfix et dans les préf de mail, j'ai mis localhost en serveur smtp et tout fonctionne.



ouf! Bravo !


----------



## jeromexrousse (16 Novembre 2004)

aldoaldo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes sur différents ordi, impossible à résoudre.
> J'ai donc téléchargé postfix enabler, activé postfix et dans les préf de mail, j'ai mis localhost en serveur smtp et tout fonctionne.



Tu sembles avoir la seule réponse a mon probl !
C'est où postfix enabler ?
Activer postfix ?

THANX ALDO.


----------



## aldoaldo (16 Novembre 2004)

jeromexrousse a dit:
			
		

> Tu sembles avoir la seule réponse a mon probl !
> C'est où postfix enabler ?
> Activer postfix ?
> 
> THANX ALDO.



Tu trouves postfix enabler là:
http:n//www.roadstead.com/weblog/Tutorials/PostfixEnabler.html
tu laces le logiciel et tu appuies sur le bouton "enable postfix" ou quelque chose dans le genre, ne te préoccupe pas des autre options.
Ceci active le serveur de messagerie inclus dans Macosx. Tu deviens donc indépendant des serveurs SMTP des FAI.
Ensuite, dans les préférences de mail, il faut ajouter un serveur smtp qui est maintenant ton propre ordinateur c.a.d. localhost
C'est facile et sans danger.
Je suis surpris que peu de gens signalent ce problème car ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois.
En cherchant sur internet avec le mot postfix et macosx, tu trouveras probablement des suppléments d'info.Par exemple ici:
http://www.carpo.org/dossiers/postfix.php


----------



## JediMac (16 Novembre 2004)

aldoaldo a dit:
			
		

> En cherchant sur internet avec le mot postfix et macosx, tu trouveras probablement des suppléments d'info.Par exemple ici:
> http://www.carpo.org/dossiers/postfix.php


Tu peux aussi utiliser le moteur de recherche des forums ! Beaucoup de forumers se sont penchés sur la question .


----------



## jeromexrousse (16 Novembre 2004)

J'essaye demain matin
Si ca marche je te paie un verre !

Cio Aldo, e grazie.


----------



## jeromexrousse (17 Novembre 2004)

Hier soir un peu tard je télécharge Postfix, et très sagement je fais tout ce que AldoAldo m'a dit.

Cela ne marche pas : les mails partent, passent par la boite d'envoi, mais n'arrivent pas... (alors qu'avant ils restaient coincés dans la boite d'envoi.

Je réessaye, re-configure mes différents comptes, et tout d'un coup je m'aperçois que sur le fond de mon bureau j'ai un message da MAJ d''Airport.

J'upgrade, reboote, remets les smtp free dans mes comptes Mail, et là *TOUT MARCHE !*(Moi Ki Kroi pas au Bon dIEU)

Je re-thanx tout le monde pour votre formidable solidarité macgéniale.

Et l'invit pour prendre un verre marche toujours !

JeromeXrousse*miraculé*


----------



## aldoaldo (18 Novembre 2004)

Et bien félicitations, la vie est belle. Garde postfix enabler au cas où


----------

